# Greek expats in Australia concerned over tax implications



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The Greek government has this week confirmed it is looking at introducing a property tax for Greek expats in Australia, and other areas of the world, earning rental income and sales income on properly held in Greece. This would seem to fly in the face of "double taxation" arrangements currently in place with various governments around the world and the Greek expat community in Australia is up in arms.

Is there any reason to be concerned? Is this the thin end of the wedge and will all income earned by Greek expats in Australia be taxed by the Greek government in due course?


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

I don't exactly understand this decision. How would it help Greece?


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

It seems as though the Greek government is looking to extract as much income as possible from all Greek nationals. I guess they will be under pressure from the EU as rumor has it that billions and billions of euros in tax remains uncollected by the government going back decades.


----------

